# Better Burger



## Gary Bankston

Saw Make a Better Burger on the Food Network the other day. Great show by the way. Not everybody is up for Leg of Lamb, but we can all relate to making a great burger. Gave a try to a new idea tonight. Fried some diced up bacon with onions, green and red peppers, then mixed it with some lean ground beef and cooked it on the grill. Wow what flavor. Indeed it was a bit time consuming, but every bite said hey, make me again sometime.

Thinking that this would be a great mix for meatloaf too.

Any other great burger recipe's out there?


----------



## SHAMALICIOUS

I made some last night. Turned out very well. I used red onions, spring onions, green chillis with the seeds, lemon thyme, fresh coriander, cumin, paprika, onion salt, garlic and ground red chilli. I then basted with Peri Peri sauce and grilled them. They were really nice.

Do try it n tell me what you think


----------



## GB

Here is what I add to my burgers. I use garlic powder, onion powder, celery salt, fresh ground black pepper, smoked Spanish paprika, powdered chipotle pepper, and worcestershire sauce.


----------



## bknox

I almost always use Worcestershire sauce or even A1. I also love to stuff blue cheese into the center. We also, a couple months ago, had burgers made from Buffalo. Buffalo is excellent as a burger.

One of my favorite things is to crumble bacon and mix it into lean ground beef like Gary does. I will have to try it spiced as well. We are having burgers Friday, I can't wait.

Another suggestion for a great burger is not to ever press them flat. NEVER NEVER NEVER press a burger. Also let it rest like you would a steak. You will notice a huge difference. Maybe I will make burgers tonight. These posts have made me hungry.

Anybody have any intresting toppings for burgers? Giarinare (sp?) is a favorite in our house as well as sauteed mushrooms and pappers.

Bryan


----------



## Lizannd

*I'm pretty basic.  Some fried or grilled red onion and provolone or*

sauteed mushrooms with swiss cheese.


----------



## mish

Welcome to DC Gary.

Sometimes the more I put in the mix, it falls apart on the grille... here are a bunch of ideas for what to put on the burger rather than in the mix. Serve with avacado fries, YUM. 

http://www.recipe-recipes-message-board.com/forum/view_topic.php?id=1676&forum_id=58&highlight=cucumber


----------



## college_cook

If you're using a lot of dried spices you may have to be careful about the ability of your burger to adhere to itself while it cooks.  Add a little egg to to help it adhere.

Also- something I thought to try next time I make burgers:

I was watching the Alton Brown episode about meatballs, and he explained why great meatballs always include some sort of bread or bread crumbs.  When you cook your ground meats, alot of moisture is released during the cooking process (obviously), but you also lose a lot of flavor.  Add bread crumbs to your burger mix to soak up the juices of your ground beef as it cooks, and hold onto all of that great beefy flavor!


Something interesting my dad does, that I've not yet been able to duplicate is marinated burgers.  Choose your BBQ sauce or marinade of choice and let you ground beef soak up that marinade for an hour or so in the fridge and then form, and grill.  Whenever I do this, they seem to fall apart... but the flavor is good.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

college_cook said:
			
		

> ...Something interesting my dad does, that I've not yet been able to duplicate is marinated burgers. Choose your BBQ sauce or marinade of choice and let you ground beef soak up that marinade for an hour or so in the fridge and then form, and grill. Whenever I do this, they seem to fall apart... but the flavor is good.


 
Remember that egg you were talking about earlier? 

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## college_cook

Goodweed of the North said:
			
		

> Remember that egg you were talking about earlier?
> 
> Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North




LOL yes, of course I do!  I think maybe the marinade interferes with the binding power of the egg somewhat.  I think if you added enough egg it would certainly be ok, but you don't really want an egg-burger either....

I don't do marinated burgers often, which is probably why I continue to have toruble with them.  If I put some time into finding a good binding agent I think I would be much more successful.


----------



## kleenex

How about just adding in some ground pork in with regular hamburger meat.  That always works for me.


----------



## Andy M.

college_cook said:
			
		

> ...Something interesting my dad does, that I've not yet been able to duplicate is marinated burgers. Choose your BBQ sauce or marinade of choice and let you ground beef soak up that marinade for an hour or so in the fridge and then form, and grill. Whenever I do this, they seem to fall apart... but the flavor is good.


 
That could just be because the meat is too wet.  Rather than marinating the meat in a lot if the marinade/sauce, use a little as a flavoring agent and you'll have better luck forming your burgers. 

Another alternative is to add some breadcrumbs to the marinated meat.


----------



## TATTRAT

I have too many favorite burgers....I'll just go with plain ol "beef based" burgers, char grilled with toppings to include any combo of the following: Bacon(of course), guacamole, red onion marmalade, beer battered onion rings, chipoltle peppers, roasted tomatoes, duck bacon,  endive, bibb lettuce, american gouda, smoked mozz, aged really sharp cheddar, gorgonzola...I could go all night...


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

You can replace the breadcrumbs with textured-vegetable protien, aka TVP or Soy protien.  This also absorbs the liquid and takes on the beefy flavor.  But it does have a mild flavor of its own that can be objectionable if too much is used.  As a general rule of thumb, 2/3 part meat, 1/3 part granulated TVP.  

This also helps reduce the ratio of fat to meat in your burger and adds nutritional value as well.  As a plus, you can reconstitute the TVP in your marinade in place of using water.  That way, you get the marinade flavor without adding excess moisture to the ground beef.  I would still add 1 large egg per pound of beef/TVP as a binding agent.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## copper

Wow, what a perfect thread...I'm going to try a lot of these.

Here's my primary burger blend for you all:

Either all ground lamb or half and half with lean ground beef
1/2tsp. Curry Powder or Tandoori Powder per burger (this adds a real flavor to the whole endeavor - use either hot or sweet curry, or just tandoori powder)
1-3 cloves garlic crushed per burger
Dash of large crystal salt and fresh ground pepper
A hint of chili powder
1-2tbsp bread crumbs (if you can, let some sourdough get stale and run it through a processor to make this, but don't use the crust)

Now, mix it all and go for it -- these turn out crazy good without falling apart on the grill. The garlic is a great flavor that doesn't end up super concentrated (it just has to be throroughly mixed in so it does not burn). The curry or tandoori also really lends an exotic spiciness to it, without overruling the flavor of the meat, though some may prefer to have a bit less powder per burger. The bread crumbs, if overused, can make the burger too cakey, so be careful to get a good blend.

I recommend my coconut sauce to go on it (coconut creme, coconut milk, yogurt, sugar and vanilla) though this can be too sweet. For cheeses, I like a good medium cheddar, or for a really interesting twist, aged gouda that is *completely* melted. Another twist I've taken to, is aged gouda and my coconut rice between it and the burger -- it's an interesting twist with a lot of flavor.

For buns, I've taken to potato bread buns with a coating of olive oil on the outside and butter on the insides.

I'm a traditional topper in terms of veggies, fresh slice of juicy tomato and a big 'ol leaf of romaine usually do it for me. Add mustard and ketchup if you like as well.

If any of you try this, let me know. This is my first post in a while, so I'd love to see how this goes for everyone


----------



## kats

*Caramelized onions*



			
				bknox said:
			
		

> I almost always use Worcestershire sauce or even A1. I also love to stuff blue cheese into the center. We also, a couple months ago, had burgers made from Buffalo. Buffalo is excellent as a burger.
> 
> One of my favorite things is to crumble bacon and mix it into lean ground beef like Gary does. I will have to try it spiced as well. We are having burgers Friday, I can't wait.
> 
> Another suggestion for a great burger is not to ever press them flat. NEVER NEVER NEVER press a burger. Also let it rest like you would a steak. You will notice a huge difference. Maybe I will make burgers tonight. These posts have made me hungry.
> 
> Anybody have any intresting toppings for burgers? Giarinare (sp?) is a favorite in our house as well as sauteed mushrooms and pappers.
> 
> Bryan





Last time we made burgers at home, they were Buffalo ones (great meet, btw) and I made a caramelized onion topping (onions, butter, sugar and port, cooked untill they shine) that tasted wonderful!


----------



## Banana Brain

You know what would really be the best burger ever? Instead of using ground beef, just sticking a porterhouse steak between a bun. Wrapped in bacon. And the bun toasted in butter and then mayonaised. And tons of ranch dressing and seven slices of different kinds of cheeses on this burger. And all of that... deep fried in lard.

Thats possibly the best way to commit suicide there is. I wonder why people always choose more painful methods.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Many years ago, on the West side of Broadway avenue in downtown San Diego, on the North side of the street, just before you got to the YMCA, there was a little hole-in the wall shop that sold a steak sandwich.  This was circa 1976.  I ordered one of those sandwiches with A1 steak sauce on it.  I was surprized to find a perfectly pan-fried New York Strip between two slices of bread.  And the steak was about an inch or so thick.  It was incredible, but very messy.  Steaks are so juicy that they tend to saturate the bun or bread on which they sit.  It's just hard to eat a steak like that, even when it's tender.

The perfect burger is simply ground meat of whatever kind you like, and either mixed with herbs, spices, and fillers, or not, a broiked, fire-grilled, pan-fried, or barbecued as you prefer, and placed between two slices of bread, or a bun of some kind.  The meat has to be juicy, and cooked through.  That to me is the definition of the perfect burger.

My perfect burger is made from ground sirloin, with enough fat added to bring it to the 85%lean mark, and lightly salted on both sides.  It has to be between 1/3 and 1/2 lbs. and flattened into aabout a 5 inch disk, with the center being slightly thinner that the outer edge.  The outer edge should be smooth and the burger shape should be as close to a perfect circle as possible.  It must be made fresh by had.  This is then grilled over a hot charcoal fire for about 4 minutes per side, with the lid on the Webber Charcoal Kettle.  Serve with fresh, sweet onion, good ketchup or A1 sauce, a touch of dijon mustard, and a bit of sweet-pickle relish.  Serve with cold pork and beans, or baked beans, and very wet cole slaw.

A good cobler should follow.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## hdianesu

I too watched that show Gary. I tried the stuffed burger with Cheese. I didnt tell my family and the suprise they had when they bit into it was great. Now I make them that way most of the time. Also, I add a little Dale's Marinade to the meat mix. Then spread with A-1 when cooking on the grill. 

I was reading some of the discussions. One tip I use to add moisture to my burgers is I tear up a slice or two (depending on how much beef I am using) of white bread into a small bowl, then I add a few tbsp of milk. I toss the bread bits till all are moist and then let them set as side to suck up all the milk. Then simply mix into the beef. Give it a try with meatloaf and meatballs too.


----------



## Bangbang

I mix ground sirloin with ground chuck....about 50/50 made into 1/2 pound patties cooked to medium topped with 4 slices of bacon,thin sliced tomato,red leaf lettuce,with Thousand Island Dressing. Your choice of cheese optional. I prefer mine without. Serve on an onion roll.


----------



## licia

I like burgers made from ground chuck and steak seasoning. They taste great and stay moist. I don't add extra stuff to the meat, but I put onion, lettuce, tomato and steak sauce on the burger before eating.


----------



## NZDoug

bknox said:
			
		

> I also love to stuff blue cheese into the center. Bryan


Ive made thin beef patties and sandwiched "can o`beans" beans (Heinz), grated horse radish and sharp cheddar in between the paddies.
Seal the circumfrence to keep the juice in and heat and eat for a burger with a kick. 
This was back in Canada, I cant seem to source fresh or grated horse radish in NZ.......only stuff with sweet mayo in it, barf me out!


----------



## Eaglelox

i like to add some worchester, soy, garlic, pepper, onion, egg, a package of ramen crushed up, but not the flavor pack. i call it my Magget Burger. Spark up the barbie.


----------



## black chef

1 lb fresh ground lamb
1 lb fresh ground beef (80/20) and NOT lean ground beef
kosher salt & fresh cracked black pepper
sweet basil
crushed mint
garlic powder
dash of cayenne pepper
dash of brown sugar
sprinkle of worchestire sauce

mix well and let set for about 30 min.

i don't like grilled burgers... i just pan sear and throw them in the oven for a few minutes.

place between pita bread and apply yogurt on one side, mayo on the other side.

REMEMBER:  DO NOT USE A FORK ON YOUR BURGERS... TURN WITH TONGS and don't press them.


----------



## shpj4

Gary it is good that you joined DC.  I don't have a BBQ but I do like black chef's receipt because I always make my burgers in the oven.

You will really like our cooking site because there are very special and wonderful cooks and chefs and there is a lot to learn from them.

Most everyone has a good sense of humor and are truely nice people.

Happy Sunday.


----------



## JoAnn L.

GB said:
			
		

> Here is what I add to my burgers. I use garlic powder, onion powder, celery salt, fresh ground black pepper, smoked Spanish paprika, powdered chipotle pepper, and worcestershire sauce.


 
I just found this recipe today for making basic meatballs. It is simular to your burger recipe. They should taste pretty good. What do you think?

1 pound of ground chuck
1/4 tsp.onion salt
1/4 tsp.garlic salt
1/4 tsp. celery salt 
Pinch of pepper

Combine and roll into bite size meatballs.


----------



## lisa1968

> i like to add some worchester, soy, garlic, pepper, onion, egg, a package of ramen crushed up, but not the flavor pack. i call it my Magget Burger. Spark up the barbie.



Sounds nice. The name puts me off though


----------



## Constance

IMO, less is more. All I want is good ground chuck, salt and pepper. I like it cooked just until the pink is gone, so it's still juicy. I prefer it grilled, but I make some awfully good ones in the electric skillet, also.


----------



## Lisa Breuer

OK - don't kick me out of this thread for asking this horrible question, but has anyone had experience with all these great additions to ground beef, but using them with a meat substitute of some sort?  You can buy a powdered mix at the store that makes a decent veggie burger, and I am wondering now if I could try some of your great ideas I read here, but in veggie burger mix.


----------



## Jeekinz

I use 80% ish beef for my burgers.  Wooster sauce, salt and pepper on the patties.  Some toppings would be sauteed onion, Sandwich Topper pickle slices, Woebers Horseradish sauce, sliced bell pepper.

A real good combo is cheddar, sliced tomato, Woebers and ketchup.


----------



## GB

Lisa Breuer said:


> OK - don't kick me out of this thread for asking this horrible question, but has anyone had experience with all these great additions to ground beef, but using them with a meat substitute of some sort?  You can buy a powdered mix at the store that makes a decent veggie burger, and I am wondering now if I could try some of your great ideas I read here, but in veggie burger mix.


I do not know for sure, but I would think there would be no reason you could not apply these same things to veggie burgers.


----------



## Jeff G.

You know I have had many of the "Better Burgers" Sorry, they aren't. Not by a long shot. I have them with lamb, with goat, with buffalo, with chicken, turkey, bread crumbs, onion soup mix, eggs, all kinds of sauces.. NONE are as good as an all beef burger. 

Better burger.
80% ground Sirloin, 20% ground beef(with fat in it).  That's it!

Make a patty, at least 1/3lb. Get a grill HOT!!!  salt and pepper the burger, maybe a little Worcestershire.  Pop that baby on the grill and let it set.. When it is dark brown on the bottom, turn it over.  Let it cook until its dark brown on the other side.  If the burger isn't pink in the middle at this point, you started with too thin of a burger. It should have a crisp outside and juicy inside.

Place on a bun with a slice of onion, slice of tomato, lettuce, mustard, dill pickle if desired.. a little salt if desired.. 

That is a burger!


----------



## babetoo

*my burger*



licia said:


> I like burgers made from ground chuck and steak seasoning. They taste great and stay moist. I don't add extra stuff to the meat, but I put onion, lettuce, tomato and steak sauce on the burger before eating.


 
now that sounds like my kind of a burger. i put steak  seasoning on top of meat, pan  sear(med) i love cheddar or pepper jack cheese melted on the meat. toast bun in skillet, mayo onion tomato and lettuce. NO catsup , no mustard, just mayo. yum yum i had one for dinner tonight on large onion bun. 

babe


----------



## flukx

Hmmm. These all sound good, but personally, I am all for the simple salt and pepper route. I think stuffing all of these spices, sauces, veggies, ramen noddles etc into a beef patty is somehow criminal - unless of course you are buying cheap ground beef. Toppings are one thing, but why mask the taste of nicely grilled meat?


----------



## GB

flukx said:


> Toppings are one thing, but why mask the taste of nicely grilled meat?


What one sees as masking another will see as enhancing.


----------



## buckytom

i made a good one last night.

i took two pre-formed 4 oz. boiguh patties (85% ground chuck), placed one down on a plate, put a bunch of small chunka of extra sharp cheddar on it, and some finely chopped red onion, then capped it with anoher 4 oz. patty, sealing the edges well all the way around. then, it was rubbed with black pepper and worcestershire sauce. 

i grilled it about 5 minutes per side, so it was just medium in the middle, and the cheese was gooey.

topped with ketchup on a coupla slices of multigrain bread, it was delicioso!


----------



## Sedagive

After reading about the quality of ground beef sold in grocery stores, I've been grinding my own.  Usually half chuck and half sirloin.  I ask the butcher for a few pieces of beef fat in case I need to add any.  There is so much more beef flavor, similar to a good restaurant burger.  Just salt, pepper, and worchestershire sauce.  If I'm feeling really decadent, I'll put a frozen pat of butter in the middle of the patties before grilling.  It makes them really juicy.


----------



## Maverick2272

I like ground sirloin as well, but like to add in an egg, some bread crumbs, Worcestershire sauce, pick-a-pepper sauce, and some garlic for my basic burger.
Thai chili sauce, garlic sauce, and soy sauce or teriyaki sauce for a more Asian one. Basically I just like to play around a lot!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

In my experience, adding bread crumbs changes the texture and flavor beyond what I like, unless I'm specifically inthe mood to make Salisbury Steak, which happens often enough.  But when I'm in the mood for a burger, this is what I want;
2/3 to 3/4 lb of  85% ground chuck or round (exercised muscles have more intense flavor) combined with one small egg.  Shape with hands until the patti is beautifull round and just a bit over 1/8" thick, with the center slightly thinner.  Lightly salt the top and put the salted side down over a solid bed of charcoal.  Cover the grill with all vents open.  Cook for 3 minutes, lightly salt and flip.  Cover grill and cook for 4 minutes.  Remove and top with sliced onion, good tomato, and either ketchup or A1 depending on my mood.  Sweet pickle relish is good on it too.

I've made several stuffed burgers and they came out good.  But I guess I'm a burger purist.  I would never skoff at another person's favorite burger recipe.  We all have different tastes.  I don't want mine dark brown or crispy on the outside.  I want only the slightes hint of pink inside, and I want it so juicy that it's a mess when you eat it.  That's what the egg does when mixed with the ground meat.  It prevents shrinkage, holds in the juices, and doesn't affect the flavor.

Oh, and I like coarse grind black pepper on my burgers, sometimes.  And if I have fresh mushrooms in the house, you can bet they will be saute'd in butter and put on the burger.  If I have a good portabella cap available, I will drizzle EVOO all over the shroom and grill it alongside the burger.

I will also use the same burger making techniques to pan-fry a burger, but then want just a touch of browning on the meat.  Oh, and to me, the burger is best if served on whole wheat, or whole grain buns that have lots of texture.  And I have to admit it, I like the iceburgh lettuce on my burger rather than the healthier lettuce varieties.  And if there is going to be cheese on it, it needs to be either Velveeta, Havarti, Swiss, or Muenster.  If I choose to throw on mustard, it has to be a spicy-brown variety.  Once in a while, I'll even throw some smokey bacon on top.

Seeeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## deelady

*lamb burger*

I made a lamb burger the other night that just melted in my mouth! I mixed ground lamb, diced onions, tandoori seasoning blend ,a dash of ground cumin,, salt/pepper and mixed in some left over jasmine rice. I let in sit in the fridge a couple hours then cooked it in the skillet. when just about done cooking I added a splash of lemon juice. Served with greek plain yogurt wit ground cumin and lemon juice mixed in and all topped with fresh sweet basil from my yard Even my picky 1 yr old ate it up!


----------



## pugger

*Rofl*



Banana Brain said:


> You know what would really be the best burger ever? Instead of using ground beef, just sticking a porterhouse steak between a bun. Wrapped in bacon. And the bun toasted in butter and then mayonaised. And tons of ranch dressing and seven slices of different kinds of cheeses on this burger. And all of that... deep fried in lard.
> 
> Thats possibly the best way to commit suicide there is. I wonder why people always choose more painful methods.



Now that's funny, I don't care who you are !! 

Seriously, I gave up on beef burgers at home a number of years ago - grew tired of buying both beef & turkey & economics of all that. I didn't give up on beef burgers, but I would like to see unique recipes for turkey burgers (prefer that someone uses regularly).


----------



## QSis

*Turkey Cacciatore Burgers on Portobellos*

I make these frquently, pugger.  They are EXCELLENT!!

Recipes : Turkey Cacciatore Burgers on Portobello Buns : Food Network

Lee


----------



## pugger

*Good Show*



QSis said:


> I make these frquently, pugger.  They are EXCELLENT!!
> 
> Recipes : Turkey Cacciatore Burgers on Portobello Buns : Food Network
> 
> Lee


Thanks Lee!! I watched that particular episode several months ago and it has stuck in my mind. Like the red bell pepper & portobellos idea. Now I can save the recipe. 

Really like Rachel Ray & I wanted to try it but been afraid DW might not like it. Anything besides what is routine seems to later evoke a " I think those (fill in the blank) are repeating on me."

I'm going to do it 1 day soon anyway, just for me.


----------



## Dina

QSis said:


> I make these frquently, pugger. They are EXCELLENT!!
> 
> Recipes : Turkey Cacciatore Burgers on Portobello Buns : Food Network
> 
> Lee


 
Wow!  I was looking for a turkey burger recipe to make tonight but looks like this one's a winner.  Thanks Lee.


----------



## skyy38

I don't place the burger on the grill anymore-I just use a large cast iron and eliminate a few problems such as falling through the grill,grease flares etc.

Here's something you can try.

Classic Beef Marinade

1 cup oil
1/2 cup white vinegar
1/4 cup sugar

1 t sea salt
1 t black pepper
1 t white pepper
1 t granulated garlic
2 t basil
2 t ground savory

1/8 cup worcestershire sauce
1/8 cup soy sauce

Mash the above into a few pounds of ground sirloin and and make sure you have some sort of smoking wood on your coals when you fry the burgers up. And I hope you have fun!


----------

